# Now in Shop: May Emerald Birthstone



## Justin (May 1, 2016)

Don't forget to grab this month's beautiful Emerald birthstone, now available in the Shop for 299 Bells during the month of May! http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

nice.

hrm, what else ya got?


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> nice.
> 
> hrm, what else ya got?



Hi Kind Dad,

We are also currently selling Tasty Cakes, Oranges, and Pears. You can find these for purchase in the Shop right now. 

Justin


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> Hi Kind Dad,
> 
> We are also currently selling Tasty Cakes, Oranges, and Pears. You can find these for purchase in the Shop right now.
> 
> Justin



There seems to be some mistake, I don't see the group name change for sale?

Night theme


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> Hi Kind Dad,
> 
> We are also currently selling Tasty Cakes, Oranges, and Pears. You can find these for purchase in the Shop right now.
> 
> Justin



sweet!  i never noticed before, but the Tasty Cakes look just like Cherry Blossom Cakes- perfect for Spring!

now i have just enough left for a yellow house...


----------



## Chrystina (May 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> nice.
> 
> hrm, what else ya got?





Justin said:


> Hi Kind Dad,
> 
> We are also currently selling Tasty Cakes, Oranges, and Pears. You can find these for purchase in the Shop right now.
> 
> Justin



LOL. 
I'll just be here waiting on that house restock


----------



## Heyden (May 1, 2016)

thanx for restocking some letters


----------



## Araie (May 1, 2016)

Heyden said:


> thanx for restocking some letters



Why is it always at 4 AM... why.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

They hate us EU people obviously 

Might grab one because green lol.


----------



## Araie (May 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> They hate us EU people obviously
> 
> Might grab one because green lol.



I actually don't live in EU, but still. That's just restocks for you, I suppose.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2016)

Araie said:


> I actually don't live in EU, but still. That's just restocks for you, I suppose.



Ahah, you mean like that I see. 

Or not


----------



## Araie (May 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> Ahah, you mean like that I see.
> 
> Or not



Nope, I just mean for everyone. The more, the merrier, after all!


----------



## Jacob (May 1, 2016)

Finally done the birthstone collection


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2016)

If anyone's gonna cop one of these later, it's gonna be MAY.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 1, 2016)

Time to sell tier 1 villagers for 75-100 bells so I can get this birthstone.


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

Araie said:


> Why is it always at 4 AM... why.



i dont think any were restocked


----------



## Chrystina (May 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i dont think any were restocked



nope. checked the numbers. heyden's trolllin'


----------



## mintellect (May 1, 2016)

Crud, I wasn't able to save up for the April Birthstone in time.
It's the last on e I need too.


----------



## Araie (May 1, 2016)

Alexi said:


> nope. checked the numbers. heyden's trolllin'



Of course he is.


----------



## glow (May 1, 2016)

Heyden said:


> thanx for restocking some letters



#triggered 
don't mess with my emotions like that


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

Yay! I need to finish my birthstone collection.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 1, 2016)

All I need is this one and June and my collection will be finished!
also #houserestockhype


----------



## toadsworthy (May 1, 2016)

So I have one from last year.... and I can't buy this one... will someone buy one and send it to me? I will obvi repay you the 299...

- - - Post Merge - - -

would that even work? ^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't buy another one, but can someone give me another one?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 1, 2016)

Horus said:


> There seems to be some mistake, I don't see the group name change for sale?
> 
> Night theme



Let's be honest, even if Justin sold a night theme it'd be like permanently out of stock or people who don't even use it would hae them.


----------



## King Dorado (May 1, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> So I have one from last year.... and I can't buy this one... will someone buy one and send it to me? I will obvi repay you the 299...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



pretty sure you can only have one at a time of a particular birthstone, regardless of whether it was purchased by you or gifted to to you...


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2016)

Tom said:


> Let's be honest, even if Justin sold a night theme it'd be like permanently out of stock or people who don't even use it would hae them.









Lets get even more real, do you think he'd release it any other way? There's about 1 TBTB coming into forum a day while 10k of them leave from the shop and revising posts. He wants to just see all the TBTB go to one person while everyone else begs in the forum streets. Meanwhile, he's a terrorizing overlord who restocks the house collectibles just to taunt the 99% population who can't buy them.

He's a truly evil and awful person who didn't even like the gif I sent him on Twitter that just likes to watch us suffer.

Night theme.


----------



## toadsworthy (May 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> pretty sure you can only have one at a time of a particular birthstone, regardless of whether it was purchased by you or gifted to to you...



dangit.... ok, thank you :/


----------



## Dim (May 2, 2016)

Emerald... the stone of the mighty Rayquaza!


----------



## Xerolin (May 2, 2016)




----------



## ZetaFunction (May 2, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> So I have one from last year.... and I can't buy this one... will someone buy one and send it to me? I will obvi repay you the 299...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



There used to be a way to glitch the shop into giving you more than one.
You'd have to not have any in your inventory, and buy them all at once, so you'd need a lot of TBT, but that's how I got the double spellectables last year when their first restock was set to unique/one-per-person each

I doubt the glitch has been fixed yet tho so it might still work o;


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 2, 2016)

Anyone wanna buy me one for my birthday? Just kidding... hopefully I can get one before it's sold out. I haven't been able to buy anything yet because everything I want is sold out. When are things restocked and how fast do things get sold out? I've been wondering.


----------



## King Dorado (May 2, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> Anyone wanna buy me one for my birthday? Just kidding... hopefully I can get one before it's sold out. I haven't been able to buy anything yet because everything I want is sold out. When are things restocked and how fast do things get sold out? I've been wondering.



things are restocked about six minutes before you notice it, and sold out after five minutes...


----------



## Aronthaer (May 3, 2016)

Justin, instead of restocking the Mori Letters just send any you were going to sell to me.

kthanks


----------

